# Zaph Audio SR71 Kit @ Madisound



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

Zaph Audio SR71 Kit (w/o cabs) looks like a good deal for only $330.68 and $45.45 extra for upgraded crossovers.


----------



## hawkfan (May 1, 2006)

omarmipi said:


> Zaph Audio SR71 Kit (w/o cabs) looks like a good deal for only $330.68 and $45.45 extra for upgraded crossovers.


Very nice. John always come sout with great "bang for the buck" designs and this one is no exception. Very smooth and flat frequency response curve. I'm itching to build some more speakers right now. These would look great in my bedroom if I could keep them far enough away from the wall.


----------



## ATB (Aug 30, 2005)

I just finished a set of the L18s that I think are fantastic.


----------



## s10scooter (Feb 5, 2007)

Is the upgraded crossover worth it?


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

Flipx99 said:


> Is the upgraded crossover worth it?


I don't know. Check out his review.


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

He isn't too keen on expensive crossover components in general. He admits that there's a place for them, but not usually in budget minded speakers like the one we're talking about. 

HOWEVER, considering the size of the inductor used (3.3 mh, YIKES!), you might be well served using an inductor with the lowest DCR possible. The Goertz have a considerably higher DCR than the the Steel Laminates. If you want to get a headache search around for debates over whether or not steel laminates (iron core) should be used in crossovers. There are many benefits or air coir inductors, but DCR is not one of them. You're talking approximately .25 ohms difference between the steel laminate and the Goertz (14 gauge). 

So, this is what you need to ask yourself. Steel laminates demonstrate an effect called skin effect, and saturation. This is more prevalent the higher in power you go. So, unless you plan on sending a ton of power to these speakers, the upgraded crossover probably isn't necessary, especially when considering you'll be adding another .25 ohms in series with the woofer, which is negligible if you have adequate power.

By "ton of power", I mean somewhere in the realm of 100+ watts continuous. Not cheap home theater receiver 100 watts (which are usually very overrated), but rather good quality power amplifier wattage (we all know the difference).


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

Cool. Thanks for the educational information.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

MiniVanMan said:


> He isn't too keen on expensive crossover components in general. He admits that there's a place for them, but not usually in budget minded speakers like the one we're talking about.
> 
> HOWEVER, considering the size of the inductor used (3.3 mh, YIKES!), you might be well served using an inductor with the lowest DCR possible. The Goertz have a considerably higher DCR than the the Steel Laminates. If you want to get a headache search around for debates over whether or not steel laminates (iron core) should be used in crossovers. There are many benefits or air coir inductors, but DCR is not one of them. You're talking approximately .25 ohms difference between the steel laminate and the Goertz (14 gauge).
> 
> ...


Just a little addition to this....Most budget receivers will make what they are rated to make as long as you run them in stereo only. The main problem they have is that they will not be stable anywhere below 6 ohms usually and thats where they are overrated. Even an 8 ohm rated speaker will dip down below 4 ohms at some frequencies plus I think the phase affect things as well. 

Don't believe the power rating with "all channels driven" spec you see on recievers under around $1000. Check out online reviews and you'll see only the top models actually do that claimed power rating to all channels


----------



## Rockin'Z28 (Sep 26, 2007)

That Zaph Audio website is just the shizzle. I read his stuff and it just makes my head hurt, but I sure have learned a ton of stuff.


----------



## CBRworm (Sep 1, 2006)

I wonder what would happen if I swapped the P18's I have in there instead of the ER18. Response looks similar, but the ER18 would probably win in bass quantity, the P18 doesn't have that peak at 4.5K, so that wouldn't have to be tamed. I hate the thought of missing out on bass though . . .

I would be interested in seeing if the 27TDFC can really play down to 1750 LOUD.


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

Sensitivity looks to be around ~85dB


----------



## 97teg (Sep 27, 2006)

Im trying to decide between this and the L15 zaph speakers for my room. Any reason to take one over the other?


----------



## SQKid89 (Feb 22, 2007)

Zaph's site is a regular visit for me. I'm using a set of TB full-range speakers he designed for my pc setup and I love em to death. I went to replace these with the HiVi setup he liked better, just never got around to it (also bought enough to build a complete HT 5.1 setup. maybe soon). The price is amazing, but i think i want to go with the TriTrix/Triune setup for my next home theater project.


----------



## Luke (Jun 20, 2007)

97teg said:


> Im trying to decide between this and the L15 zaph speakers for my room. Any reason to take one over the other?


I'd go with the SR71 if for no other reason then its a 6.5". Plus its much newer and he's probably improved his capabilities since then.

I'd build this but I have all the parts for the waveguide TMM. Need to get on that sometime.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

CBRworm said:


> I wonder what would happen if I swapped the P18's I have in there instead of the ER18. Response looks similar, but the ER18 would probably win in bass quantity, the P18 doesn't have that peak at 4.5K, so that wouldn't have to be tamed. I hate the thought of missing out on bass though . . .
> 
> I would be interested in seeing if the 27TDFC can really play down to 1750 LOUD.


Head over and ask 

http://www.htguide.com/forum/showthread.php4?t=28179


----------



## s10scooter (Feb 5, 2007)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Just a little addition to this....Most budget receivers will make what they are rated to make as long as you run them in stereo only. The main problem they have is that they will not be stable anywhere below 6 ohms usually and thats where they are overrated. Even an 8 ohm rated speaker will dip down below 4 ohms at some frequencies plus I think the phase affect things as well.
> 
> Don't believe the power rating with "all channels driven" spec you see on recievers under around $1000. Check out online reviews and you'll see only the top models actually do that claimed power rating to all channels


Even on "higher end" brands such as HK and Denon where it specifically says all channels driven from 20-20k? Although the power rating is much below 100 watts.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Flipx99 said:


> Even on "higher end" brands such as HK and Denon where it specifically says all channels driven from 20-20k? Although the power rating is much below 100 watts.


High end models of any makes line will do what they state, its the lower end models in that line that don't. Here's 2 examples from Denon.

Lower model - (Usually the ones that are at or under $1000 are the ones that only make the spec'd power in 2 channel only.)

http://hometheatermag.com/receivers/903denon/index2.html

Top of the line model - (As rated)

http://hometheatermag.com/receivers/1105denon/index2.html

And the ones in the mid range that do the power into all channels will most likely not be stable under 6 ohms (meaning you can probably hook up a 4 ohm speaker to them but you won't be able to push its past a few watts without it overheating or shutting down.)


----------



## mtnickel (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm doing the new Zaph Minimonitors which look to be VERY good bang for buck.

I previously had Creative Sound FR125's, but i crave a better top end and better dispersion as well.

He does a great job of design.


I think i ordered parts for all 5 for under $200. I'm pretty excited. The boxes take a little while to build but they're coming along now.

Perhaps i'll start a thread on my listening experience and the whole build.

Mark


----------



## tlarwa (Sep 18, 2007)

I've been mulling over the replacement of my current HT system for a while now, and these certainly look like a nice speaker. What would recommended rear surrounds and a center channel be to interface seamlessly with these? I know I could use a 2nd pair of the SR71s for the rears, but is there a less expensive kit option that would work well? Any ideas?

Tom


----------

